

Show HN: Cloudlytics- Decode AWS Cloud Logs and Bring Visibility into the Unknown - kinj28
https://www.cloudlytics.com/

======
24by7masti
Cloudlytics is an AWS Cloud Log Analytics tool. It is designed to offer
operational intelligence for AWS Cloud Infrastructure Log files. These log
files are generated when users consume Cloud Services on Amazon Web Services,
which contain raw information pertaining to user access patterns. Cloudlytics
process these raw log files and provides meaningful analytics on an easy to
understand dashboard. It currently supports analytics for Amazon S3,
CloudFront, Elastic Load Balancing (ELB), and AWS CloudTrail (for all API
access logs) & billing Analytics on AWS.

------
rasmussam
A wonderful tool to know and analyse your logs. and make meaning of it.

~~~
cloudlytics
Thanks, Would look forward to any feedback.

